# 75625-26 or G0275



## AshleyMartin (Feb 11, 2011)

When my physician does an abdominal aortogram in the cath lab while doing a left heart cath do I code 75625-26 or G0275? 

For example:

Using modified Seldinger technique, a 6-French sheath was inserted into the right femoral artery. The side port was flushed with heparinized saline and a JL4 was advanced to the ascending aorta, cannulating the left coronary ostium where angiograms were obtained in multiple projections. This was then exchanged for a no-torque right, which was used to cannulate the right coronary ostium where angiograms were obtained in multiple projections. This was then exchanged for a 6-French angled pigtail, which was advanced into the left ventricle, withdrawn into the aortic root and abdominal aorta. Angiograms were obtained. An abdominal flush was obtained because the patient was noted to be significantly hypertensive with dilated atherosclerosis in the coronary arteries. 

Please, if possible, include an explanation for choosing the correct code so that I may understand this as completely as possible! Thanks for all of your help. The AAPC forums have been a great sounding board and I truly enjoy exanding my knowledge with the help of my peers!


----------



## pdrgos (Feb 11, 2011)

G0275 is used for Medicare patients with renal studies at time of cath.  75625 is for abdominal aortography. Hope this helps


----------



## pdrgos (Feb 11, 2011)

G0275 is used for Medicare patients with renal studies at time of cath.  75625 is for abdominal aortography. Hope this helps  Pam


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Second dx required to bill 75625 "with" cardiac cath*




AshleyMartin said:


> When my physician does an abdominal aortogram in the cath lab while doing a left heart cath do I code 75625-26 or G0275?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Answering to your query “Is CPT *75625* billable "with" Cardiac cath? 

If Physician provides “*second diagnosis” unrelated to abdominal angio *with a *specific indication,* *
"YES" *you may bill 75625. 

75625 and 75630 with cardiac catheterization may be *denied* unless they are performed for* specific conditions* that
*warrant selective investigation*. The policy also specifies, these services will be subject to special review.

EXTRA-CARDIAC ANGIOGRAPHY:

*Second Diagnosis *Required when UNRELATED abdominal aortography is performed during the *same session as a heart cath*, documentation needs to indicate clearly where and why the additional angiography was performed

Additionally, if the cardiologist is able to make a case for the medical necessity of the procedure in the patients record, the abdominal aortogram may be *payable* even if the reason for the service does NOT correspond to a diagnosis on the carriers list.

Please look up the *ADDED ICD -9 CM codes* that * support the medical necessity for indications supporting extra-cardiac angiography **75625-75724* and 36120-36248 performed during the same encounter as cardiac catheterization
*CMS has updated* the LCD policy with *added* ICD-9 cm codes. 

Please access the above information from the *Medicare monthly review MMR at NGS*


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 12, 2011)

msrd_081002 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Answering to your query “Is CPT *75625* billable "with" Cardiac cath?
> 
> If Physician provides “*second diagnosis” unrelated to abdominal angio *with a *specific indication,* *
> ...



Thanks for that info.
Most of the time, I see that abdominal aortogram performed when the doctor has a hard time advancing the catheter up the iliac artery.  I bill the g-code when I see that happen.  When would you bill the 75625 code after a heart cath?
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

